# Surrogacy Contract - Non Consenting Husband!



## Misi (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone wording to put in a surrogacy contract that states the surrogates husband (from whom she is separated but not divorced) does not know nor consent to his "wife" being a surrogate?  

We have been advised it is essential to get this fact documented at the earliest stage in order to help with proceedings later on.

Missy C


----------

